# AAA any one



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone is using any of the 2 companies? Whats the feedback / comments?

thanks 



Arabian Automobile Association


:: AAA Roadside Assistance UAE, Road Assistance, United Arab Emirates, UAE, Dubai ::


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

My insurance company uses these guys as a service provider - so the 24 hr roadside assistance comes free with the insurance. The one time I needed help (to jumpstart my car) they were very prompt in responding.


----------



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

I listed 2 different companies as they are 2 providers.. which one is your company using?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

nafets said:


> I listed 2 different companies as they are 2 providers.. which one is your company using?


I assumed both were triple A !
At least one of them is trying to copy off the brand name from the other. Our company uses AAA. 
https://www.aig.ae/overview-car-insurance_3699_464122.html


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

they are the same company AAA Arabian Automative Assocation.


----------



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

i think there are 2 different companies as they have slight different service and different contact details.. one based in Dubai another one in Abu Dhabi, so still not sure which one to join..


----------

